# Strano problema con wireless (Solved)

## Cristian75

Salve raga ho un problemino la mia scheda wireless che e sempre andata bene mi fa delle storie 

mi sono accorto che per tirarla su diciamo bisogna dare questo comando 

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

se non do questo comando la scheda non funge questo e l'output di iwconfig

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Prism  I"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: None

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/3

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=92/92  Signal level=58/153  Noise level=111/153

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

questo è l'output dopo il comando in questione è cosi funziona:

```
 iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"FreeLan80211G"  Nickname:"Prism  I"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Access Point: 01:65:B3:58:63:87

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/3

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=92/92  Signal level=41/153  Noise level=112/153

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

qualche idea ? grazie

----------

## Cristian75

Aggiungo una cosa ho avuto questo problema dopo aver emerso gnome-light e il necessario per farlo funzionare 

qualche idea ? 

volevo provare a configurare la wireless con 

```
net-setup eth1
```

 ma mi dice che non c'è il comando che pachetto devo installare per usarlo ?

----------

## Cristian75

credevo di aver risolto ma non è cosi infatti al reboot non funziona piu

----------

## Cristian75

nusseno mi puo aiutare ? mi è capitato anche che riavviando la scheda da eth1 diventasse eth0 qualche idea io non ci sto capendo piu nulla  :Sad: 

grazie

----------

## federico

Forse e' il caso che aspetti qualche minuto di piu' tra un post e l'altro.

In effetti non capisco che problema hai, dhcpcd eth1 esegue la richiesta al server dhcp per l'assegnazione dell'ip alla scheda, e non mi pare un errore ma e' un comportamento _normalissimo_ di una rete in dhcp.

Quella che forse tu vuoi e' un'automazione, in quel caso devi configurare conf.d/net e conf.d/wireless (sotto etc). Inoltre, se hai cambiamenti di ethX a seconda di come avvii il computer, e' possibile che certe volte siano abilitate alcune periferiche e certe volte no (firewire, altra scheda wifi, o cose del genere)

Ciao, Federico

----------

## neryo

sicuramente durante un update hai sovrascritto con etc-update uno dei file di conf suddetti da federico.. per questo non ti fa più in automatico l'assegnazione dinamica dell ip. Quindi ti basta ripristinarli.. 

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Salve questo è il mio file /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

config_eth0=("dhcp")

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

#dhcp_eth0="release nontp nonis"

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless non è mai stato configurato almeno non credo se non dallo script net-setup 

quello che non capisco e perche non funzioni piu la scheda boh è sempre andata è di punto in bianco non riesco piu a farla andare 

aiutatemi per piacere perche non capisco dove sbaglio

----------

## caio

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Salve questo è il mio file /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> ...

 

hai provato a modificare il file di configurazione inserendo eth1 al posto di eth0 ?

----------

## Cristian75

si ho provato ma nulla

----------

## caio

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> si ho provato ma nulla

 

ovviamente hai gia il servizio attivo che "tira su la scheda di rete" in /etc/init.d/net.eth1 e sei sicuro che il servizio parta all'avvio?

in caso dai un'occhiata qui

----------

## Cristian75

prima di tutto grazie del link cosi ho pototo verificare è accertarmi che fosse tutto ok

boh io non ci capisco piu nulla sinceramente la schedina sembra andare bene perche lo provata anche sul pc di mio babbo con wincozza e funge 

queste sono delle prove che ho fatto senza sucesso e poi ad un tratto senza modificare nulla ?

```

Genport cristian # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     no access points found

 *   Couldn't find any access points on eth0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth0                                [ !! ]

                      [ !! ]

Genport cristian # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "FreeLan80211G" at 00:60:B3:08:03:E1

 *   Connecting to "FreeLan80211G" (WEP Disabled) ...                     [ ok ]

 *     eth0 connected to "FreeLan80211G" at 00:60:B3:08:03:E1

 *     in managed mode (WEP disabled)

 *   Configuring eth0 for "FreeLan80211G" ...                             [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.1.17

```

sembra che accendo e spengo l'acesspoint ma ovviamente non è cosi...

qualche idea ???

----------

## masterbrian

Scusa, ma nel log si legge eth0, mentre tu stai cercando di configurare eth1 giusto?

se dai un rc-status dopo il boot, che cosa ti da?

----------

## Cristian75

no sto cercando di configurare eth0

----------

## masterbrian

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Salve raga ho un problemino la mia scheda wireless che e sempre andata bene mi fa delle storie 
> 
> mi sono accorto che per tirarla su diciamo bisogna dare questo comando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusami, il problema e' con il wireless a giudicare dal titolo, e la tua scheda wifi e' eth1... cosa vuoi modificare esattamente?

----------

## Cristian75

allora scusatemi ma evidentemente non mi sono spiegato bene quando ho aperto il topic la mia scheda wireless era eth1

e non funzionava.

ora la mia scheda wireless non è piu eth1 ma e diventata eth0.

non so spiegare perchè ho percome cmq

ho provato in tutti i modi ha configurarla sia quando era eth1 sia ora che non so per quele ragione sia divantata eth0

spero che ora sia chiaro 

in questo momento che scrivo la scheda è up su eth0 per farla funzionare ho dovuto dare il comando 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

varie volte finchè non si è decisa di partire 

su ho postato i comandi per mostrare che ogni tanto la scheda si attiva[/code]

spero di essere stato chiaro

do anche un rc-status ma chiaramente ora che la scheda è up ...

```
rc-status

Runlevel: default

 netmount                                                              [   off ]

 local                                                               [ started ]

 syslog-ng                                                           [ started ]

 vixie-cron                                                          [ started ]

 domainname                                                          [ started ]

 hald                                                                [ started ]

 hdparm                                                                [   off ]

 xdm                                                                 [ started ]

 net.eth0                                                            [ started ]

```

naturalmente se faccio un reboot la scheda non funziona piu...

infatti dopo un reboot ecco il risultato 

```

rc-status

Runlevel: default

 netmount                                                              [   off ]

 local                                                               [ started ]

 syslog-ng                                                           [ started ]

 vixie-cron                                                          [ started ]

 domainname                                                          [ started ]

 hald                                                                [ started ]

 hdparm                                                                [   off ]

 xdm                                                                 [ started ]

 net.eth0                                                              [   off ]

```

la scheda non va su.

solo dopo vari tentativi di 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start 
```

la scheda si attiva...

qualche idea grazie mille

----------

## neryo

aggiungila al runlevel di default

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## masterbrian

Potresti postare la sezione di /var/log/messages relativa al boot del tuo computer?

----------

## Cristian75

ok ecco qui ci dovrebbe essere tutto e un po lunga ma c'è tutto dall avvio ad ora...

```
Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 (root@Genport) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 SMP Mon Apr 24 12:15:12 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport orinoco_cs 0.15rc3 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: Hardware identity 8003:0000:0001:0000

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: Station identity  001f:0003:0000:0008

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: Firmware determined as Intersil 0.8.3

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: WEP supported, 104-bit key

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: MAC address 00:30:AB:10:D3:7A

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: Station name "Prism  I"

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: ready

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport eth0: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 3, io 0x3080-0x30bf

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xd0215000, irq 10, MAC addr 00:02:A5:6D:01:FB

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 1 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Apr 28 18:05:08 Genport drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Apr 28 18:05:16 Genport eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

Apr 28 18:05:17 Genport eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

Apr 28 18:05:17 Genport rc-scripts: Couldn't find any access points on eth0

Apr 28 18:05:17 Genport rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth0

Apr 28 18:05:17 Genport eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

Apr 28 18:05:17 Genport rc-scripts: ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

Apr 28 18:05:17 Genport rc-scripts:         "netmount" was not started.

```

grazie raga del supporto...

----------

## Cristian75

Vi posto un altro log perche qui il pc ha cambiato ancora le carte in tavola...

qui la eth e tornata ad essere eth1 

boh

```
Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0215000, irq 10, MAC addr 00:02:A5:6D:01:FB

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport orinoco_cs 0.15rc3 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: Hardware identity 8003:0000:0001:0000

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: Station identity  001f:0003:0000:0008

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: Firmware determined as Intersil 0.8.3

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: MAC address 00:30:AB:10:D3:7A

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: ready

Apr 30 03:43:31 Genport eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 3, io 0x3080-0x30bf

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

a volte i post troppo lunghi non vengono letti da molti utenti...

sei sicuro che tutto il log da te postato sia significativo?

----------

## Cristian75

boh io ho postato tutto per dare piu info possibili...

----------

## Cristian75

ma possibile che questa cosa non si risolva ?

mi consigliate di reinstallare ? 

mi consigliate di aspettare ? 

cosa mi consigliate ? 

spero che cosi vada meglio il post ho editato e tolto delle parti di log...

grazie

----------

## Cristian75

Ho che bello ho reinstallato tutta la gentoo e dopo un bel 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world 
```

la gentoo mi rifa il solito problema che ho descritto...

premetto che per 3 giorni funzionava a meraviglia...

io non so piu dove sbattere la testa...

help me  :Sad: 

praticamente per far andare la wireless  bisogna dare circa una decina di volte il comando 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## Cristian75

leggendo vari post mi è venuta una brillante idea 

siccome prima del aggiornamento la scheda funzionava bene perche non provare a fare un downgrade ? 

mi sapete mica indicare quale pachetto potrebbe essere responsabile di questo malfunzionamento ? 

grazie...

----------

## Cristian75

Proprio nessuno mi sa aiutare  :Sad: 

----------

## neryo

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> leggendo vari post mi è venuta una brillante idea 
> 
> siccome prima del aggiornamento la scheda funzionava bene perche non provare a fare un downgrade ? 
> 
> mi sapete mica indicare quale pachetto potrebbe essere responsabile di questo malfunzionamento ? 
> ...

 

credo che invece di un downgrade ti converebbe fare un emerge sync e un emerge -Du world..

----------

## Cristian75

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *Cristian75 wrote:*   leggendo vari post mi è venuta una brillante idea 
> 
> siccome prima del aggiornamento la scheda funzionava bene perche non provare a fare un downgrade ? 
> 
> mi sapete mica indicare quale pachetto potrebbe essere responsabile di questo malfunzionamento ? 
> ...

 

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

 * IMPORTANT: 23 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in /usr/lib/X11/xkb need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

Genport cristian # emerge -Du world --pretend

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

Genport cristian #

qualche altra idea ? 

 :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 23 config files in /etc need updating.
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in /usr/lib/X11/xkb need updating.
> 
>  * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.
> ...

 

Io partirei dal eliminare quella scritta riguardante i 23 files da sistemare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ThorOdino

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

### Configurazione della Scheda LAN 10/100

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

### Configurazione della schea Wireless

### per la eth0 uso dhcp

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

### per la eth0 uso il modulo iwconfig

modules_eth0=( "iwconfig" )

### imposto la modalita "ad-hoc" la mia scheda funziona solo cosi ma potrebbe essere auto, master, managed

mode_eth0="ad-hoc"

### specifico il canale

channel_eth0="11"

### gli dico a chi si deve collegare, corisponde a "iwconfig eth0 essid InternetWiFi

essid_eth0="InternetWiFi"

### gli dico che usa una chiave WEP 64 in modalita open

key_InternetWiFi="xxxx-xxxx-xx enc open"

### gli dico che mi voglio collegare all'access point InternetWiFi

preferred_aps=( "InternetWiFi" )

# ln -s /etc/init.d/lo.net /etc/init.d/net.eth0

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

trantor ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth0

 *     eth0 connected to "InternetWiFi" at 44:44:44:44:44:44

 *     in ad-hoc mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                        [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.72.30

trantor ~ # 

That's all. Naturalmente sarebbe bene leggere qualche manuale

----------

## Cristian75

beh prima di tutto grazie dei post educativi  :Smile: 

grazie mille raga sembra che ora funziona ho provato varie volte 

la prima non funzionava cosi ho voluto provare ancora a fare il reboot 

è poi ora sembra funzionare

mi consigliavi di leggere qualche manuale ? mi potresti indicare qualcosa di semplice 

purtroppo mi mancano le basi quindi non è semplice per mè 

mi servirebbe qualcosa che mi insegni per bene passo passo in ita

l'inglese non lo so purtroppo sto imparando qualcosina ma tutto auto didatta è a tempo perso 

ho aquistato vari libri di linux è sto leggendo ma c'è veramente un sacco di roba da imparare 

cmq grazie ancora

----------

## ThorOdino

Gentoo mi piace per l'ampia documentazione disponibile, anche in italiano.

Io inizierei da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml

i WIKI

Italiano

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Main

e Inglese

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

e poi google, 

usato con firefox, relatica toolbar e plugin advanced dork (il meglio della ricerca)

La mia opinione:da 1 a 10

Gentoo lato Server/fornitore di servizi = 10

Gentoo lato client = 5

normalmente se devo mettere su una postazione client (desktop/notebook) molto 

meglio (dal punto di vista utente finale) una Ubuntu/Kubuntu.

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Grazie mille delle preziose info 

ho un pensiero che non mi so spiegare se qualcuno mi puo delucidare è benvenuto 

io mi domando per quale motivo la mia Gentoo funzionava regolarmente prima ?

è ora invece per far funzionare la wireless gli devo dare un sacco di paramentri 

è una domanda che mi pongo ma non mi so rispondere mi piacerebbe comprendere i motivi 

grazie...

----------

## ThorOdino

mi sembra che hai fatto un aggiornamento, potresti aver sovrascritto i file di configurazione!

Ma non essendo la, è possibile solo immaginare

prova a vedere nella tua home il file .bash_history 

dovresti ritrovarti lo storico dei comandi dati, se sei fortunato puoi vedere dall'aggiornamento che comandi hai dato e quindi capire cosa può essere sucesso

se lo storico non arriva a quel momento allora, come prima, possiamo solo immaginare.

----------

